# Workday



## RWTM (Mar 14, 2022)

Does any other TM at  a DC use workday? I have a question regarding the app.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 14, 2022)

There’s really no way around it, what do u need to know?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 15, 2022)

I could not get workday app to work for target on my phone. I think it's security thing.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 15, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I could not get workday app to work for target on my phone. I think it's security thing.


Weird. I know that most of the time mine winds up using browser mode within the app, but it almost always works.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 15, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Weird. I know that most of the time mine winds up using browser mode within the app, but it almost always works.


I tried it last on my old phone. I got a new one, I will try again.


----------



## Hal (Mar 15, 2022)

Workday and mytime have consistently had issues with apple. It's a known issue. Probably something on apple's end that will be resolved by a random ios update.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 17, 2022)

j


----------



## RWTM (Mar 17, 2022)

N


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hal said:


> Workday and mytime have consistently had issues with apple. It's a known issue. Probably something on apple's end that will be resolved by a random ios update.


I have n Apple and it works fine


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 19, 2022)

Hal said:


> Workday and mytime have consistently had issues with apple. It's a known issue. Probably something on apple's end that will be resolved by a random ios update.


I don't have an iPhone but as far as I know for myTime until Target puts it in the App Store there will always be issues. The way they do my time now is to avoid paying to be on the App Store. If workday is the same that's the same reason. Eat apples but use an android


----------

